# Bluebonnets spotted



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2010)

For those coming to Texas this spring looking for Bluebonnets, I noticed the first of them starting to spring up yesterday during my drive back to Austin from Houston.  So they may be a bit earlier than their normal April arrival.  You may get lucky if the weather stays warmer and you may have a sea of bluebonnets to take your picture in.  

Yes that is the thing to do it Texas, you notice all these cars on the side of the road, stopping to take pictures of people in a patch of bluebonnets.

By the time bluebonnet season is over my mid-late april there are paths worn into the fields with the bluebonnets.


----------



## susan1738 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Lovely Patches toward Inks Lake*

There are some beautiful patches of bluebonnets on Hwy 29 between Burnet and Inks Lake.  

But the favorite spot in Marble Falls, in front of the old barn house on Hwy 281, north of town, still doesn't have any.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 22, 2010)

All this talk is enough reason for me to leave town and drive to Marble Falls, Fredricksburg, or Bandera for the weekend. Hope I can get away.


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Canyon Lake*

One week away from checking in at Canyon Lake. Can't wait. How are the wildflowers now?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 9, 2010)

TSTex02 said:


> One week away from checking in at Canyon Lake. Can't wait. How are the wildflowers now?



In full bloom. Seems like I see them everywhere I drive.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 9, 2010)

Can someone post a picture of a bluebonnet?  Never heard of them so I guess I've never seen one.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 9, 2010)

Kay H said:


> Can someone post a picture of a bluebonnet? Never heard of them so I guess I've never seen one.


 





I thought everybody knew what Blue Bonnet was...  


Seriously, click here for some pictures: 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...bonnet+&aq=f&aqi=g4&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&start=0


----------



## bookworm (Apr 9, 2010)

We were just in Texas buying a house for our upcoming move. It was lovely to see the bluebonnets. We noticed them all over. We look forward to seeing much more of this state in the coming years (in fact I will post a new thread on this topic!)


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 10, 2010)

Kay H said:


> Can someone post a picture of a bluebonnet?  Never heard of them so I guess I've never seen one.





You need to come out to TEXAS and see them for real!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.pbase.com/richo/bluebonnets  See this website for many many pictures, not of individual flowers, but of fields of just bluebonnets.  That is why they are so loved.  They are wildflowers and grow anywhere any everywhere.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, Sandy.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## Happytravels (May 6, 2010)

*Bluebonnets in Hockley*










My kids went out and found some couple weekends ago.....

We are hopping to see some on our way to AR this weekend.


----------



## abbekit (May 6, 2010)

From a few years ago.

Seems like this year with the rainy/snowy winter we've had more beautiful wildflowers in the Dallas area than ever.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 8, 2010)

abbekit said:


> From a few years ago.
> 
> Seems like this year with the rainy/snowy winter we've had more beautiful wildflowers in the Dallas area than ever.



That is one fantastic photo!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 8, 2010)

With Bluebonnets it is definitely Quantity and Not Quality.


----------



## Hophop4 (May 10, 2010)

*Here are some more Bluebonnets*

A friend sent me these pics so would like to share.

http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8/TexasBluebonnets

click slideshow


----------

